# Google.co.in



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

Just enter google.co.in in ur address bar and see the page that opens.
*www.google.co.in

Google page has been changed.


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2008)

nthn has changd it is just igoogle


----------



## nvidia (Feb 21, 2008)

Its the same here... It would be nice if you can post a screen shot to prove you havent started another unnecessary thread


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2008)

lol


----------



## Voldy (Feb 21, 2008)

wht changed ?
There's nothing that i see is changed


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 21, 2008)

One more useless thread by
*vaibhavtek*
*The Goooooogle Bot*(lolz.......thats his user title)
What else can a *Goooooogle Bot* do*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif?

P.S.-Hope he doesnt say he indeed is a google bot and by posting in nearly every thread he is indexing the Digit Forum*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 21, 2008)

Another stupid thread by you apart from your remarkable replies.
This is just heights 
I really wonder if you contribute to forum in a positive way


----------



## PraKs (Feb 21, 2008)

awww Gues he is talking abt Google logo 

They change many times buddy


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> and by posting in nearly every thread he is indexing the Digit Forum*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif



rofl...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 21, 2008)

YAST(this time, its not a SuSE package manager). Its Yet Another Stupid Thread
It hinky you got the iGoogle custom homepage and are thinking that the page changed.

I had told drgrudge to raise the issue of making random news and technological news sections "start thread only if approved" type places. Hope he finishes with that work.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 21, 2008)

^ Yast  Rofl


----------



## mediator (Feb 21, 2008)

*www.smileyhut.com/laughing/rofl.gif @vaibhavtek : U r too sweet man!


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2008)

Lmao


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 21, 2008)

Man.. Now I am really pissed...

How many useless threads can u make?? Wanna put ur name in guinese books?
Or want to be the first person who gets banned with highest POST count?
Another useless thread and I will request a mod to ban u from here...


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok,first of all,Google logo changes on nearly every special occasion.Like it did last in christmas.There's nothing to be surprised at.Please post a screen shot, if anything excluding the logo did change.It would be better if you mind reading your posts atleast once rather than just hitting the post button.


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

I guess vaibhavtek really wants to get banned............


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 21, 2008)

OMG, vaibhav found a brand new Google


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2008)

Yet Another Stupid lol
like his YAST


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 21, 2008)

owe boy!! DO U HAV BRAINS OR NOT OR HAV U EXCHANGED IT TO FOR GOOGLE BOT


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2008)

no hes exchanged it with a goooooooogle bot


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 21, 2008)

NOTHING HAS CHANGED. I THINK YOU SAW iGoogle.


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 21, 2008)

owe boy!! DO U HAV BRAINS OR NOT OR HAV U EXCHANGED IT TO FOR GOOGLE BOT


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 21, 2008)

^^rofl,what about you fun2sh?


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 21, 2008)

google bot or google booth


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 21, 2008)

Yawn!!!! YAST


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't why mods r not closing this foolish thread.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 21, 2008)

few mods will close only some useful threads. 

we need to report the thread. or else mods will be sleeping


----------



## adi007 (Feb 21, 2008)

YAST..rofl...
i request mods and admins not to ban him coz i like his threads.... his threads will make me laugh    .....we must have a joker in this thread and this cool kid aka Goooooogle Bot is doing his job well     ...
BTW i have one suggestion...make his post count locked so that it won't increase..


----------



## goobimama (Feb 21, 2008)

Haha! I see Vaibhavtek has fled the scene entirely!


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 21, 2008)

This Vaibhav guy is totaly insane and crazy. I suspect he has some m***** problem in him. Creating useless thread once is a common error and repeating it for a gazillion times is different and irritating.


----------



## adi007 (Feb 21, 2008)

man.. 8 members are viewing this thread..this Vaibhavtek has a great attention gathering quality...hat's off to him


----------



## anandk (Feb 21, 2008)

Cant see any change  

Not only does Google change its logo for occassions, it also has several HIDDEN Pages like Google Heart, Google Moms, etc. More of these hidden google pages are mentioned at WinVistaClub Lounge.


----------

